# Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten



## Rosatunte13 (24. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich jetzt schon einige male zur/in die Brandung gefahren bin und es mir riesig Spass macht, wollte ich mir jetzt ein paar (2 Stück) Shimano-Ruten (oder gibt es bessere?)zulegen.
Habe mir zwei angeschaut und bin sehr angetan aber habe die Bezeichnung nicht mehr im Kopf.
Kennt jemand die Bezeichnungen der Serien mit ihren unterschieden was Wurfverhalten und Zilefisch angeht, aus? Blicke da nicht durch #c;+Low-Rider Ringe oder normale Beringung für Stationär-Rolle mit Mono oder geflecht. Blankmaterial und Härtegrad mit wenig oder viel Spitzenaktion?
Finde auch keinen Shop in und um Mönchengladbach der solche Ruten ausstellt um sie mal gegeneinander zu testen.
Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.

Rosatunte13


----------



## FelixT (24. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

Hallo,
es git zum einen Unterteilungen von Wurgewicht:
-AX ist sehr hart und glaube ich 300gr.
-BX ist mittelhart mit 250gr.
-CX ist recht weich mit 200gr. (wird oft als Buttrute bezeichnet...)

Ob Low Rider Ringe oder die normalen ist auch geschmacksache... 
Bei Geflochtenen Schnüren sollen low Rider besser sein, aber dickere Schlackschnurknoten können hier Probleme verursachen...
Mit Kraut hatte ich noch keine Probleme, aber das kann noch kommen...|supergri
Die Super Aero Technium BX z-B. sind recht hart beim werfen, aber selbst ein 40er Dorsch schaffst es die Ruten ganz schön zu "dehnen"...:m

Es gibt da noch diese Vercelli Ruten oder so aus Spananien die machen auch was her...|bigeyes #6


Felix


LgFelix


----------



## isfischer (24. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

hallo,
also ich fische unter anderem mit der shimano NEXAVE BS SURF 130M (3,96meter,lustige laenge!) und kann diese waermstens empfehlen, ist recht leicht und man kommt auf gute weiten, ich habe an der shimano eine stationaerrolle mit geflochtener 28kilo drauf, eine richtig steife brauchst du eigentlich nur wenn man auf groben grund (steine und muschelbaenken) fischt, was ich dir waermstens empfehle sind so genannte pullyrigs, damit haste beim drillen des fisches keine haenger.

gruss
oli


----------



## SurfCastingMaster (24. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

Also ich Angel mit der Shimano Aerocast 4,25BX und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Rute, ist Schön leicht und liegt sehr gut in der Hand und die Wurfweite die man mit Ihr erzielen kann ist auch Ordentlich ( habe 170 Meter mit der rausgeworfen)

Die Vercelli Ruten kann ich auch nur empfehlen da ich einige Spanische Kollegen kenne die mit dieser Rute im Mittelmeerraum und an der Atlantik Küste Fischen und sehr zufrieden mit diesen Ruten sind.

Nicht zu vergessen sind auch die Aero Super Technium, Surf Leader und die Daiwa Tournament Cast, einfach klasse Ruten die aber natürlich einiges Kosten aber nach meiner Meinung das Geld wert sind.

Wie gesagt es gibt einige Tolle Ruten für die man sich entscheiden kann und ich Angel lieber mit etwas Stärkerer Aktion also 225 gr bis 250 gr Wurfgewicht sollte die Rute nach meiner Meinung schon haben. Und die Beringung ist natürlich auch entscheidend hier kann man  von Fuji Alconite Ringen bishin zu den Titanium SIC nichts falsch machen und fast alle Top Ruten sind ja mittlerweile mit diesen Standard Ringen ausgestattet.


Gruß Dennis


----------



## Rosatunte13 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

Nabend,
was mich wundert sind diese Lowrider beringten Ruten. Wenn ich da meine Power Aero xt montiere muss die Schnur doch mehr "Biegung" machen da der unterste Ring doch wesentlich kleiner vom Ø ist als bei den Klappringen. Das würde doch mehr Reibung und damit Wurfweite kosten ( wobei ich noch nicht so werfe das ich diesen letzten Rest brauche, noch nicht).
Denke das das Wurfgewicht zur Bisserkennung nicht so wichtig ist, aber das Spitzensegment sollte auch bei hohen Gewichten/ Belastungen sich nicht nach zehn Würfen verabschieden. Gerade bei geflochtenen Schnüren ist doch die Belastung enorm.
Die alternative Rute Vercelli sieht schnieke aus doch wo kann man sieh denn mal sehen oder anfassen:q. Habe gerade Ruten und Rollen vor dem Kauf mal in der Hand und Brandungsausrüstung ist hier in Gladbach nicht drin. Meine Kumpel und ich fahren immer in Richtung Vlissingen/ Zoutelande dort gibt es nach Westkapelle nen netten Laden mit der Shimano aber extra soweit zu fahren, naja#q
Kurz gesagt soll auch hohe Gewichte (250gr.)schleudern bei einer Bisserkennung die auch mal rauhen Wetter standhält.


----------



## isfischer (24. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

@surfcastingmaster,

was sind den das fuer ringe ueber du spichst? den die uelichen (sind keramik oder?) sind fuer die katz ich fische viel im winter und wenn es friert, und die rute faellt um, platzen die ringe gerne raus... *grrrr* deswegen finde ich auch die brandungsruten von ABU nicht schlecht weil die andere "bessere" ringe haben 
gruss
oli


----------



## Rosatunte13 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

Hallo icefisher,

was mir unangenehm bei den Ringen ( andere Marken 100€ Klasse)aufgefallen ist, sie rosten und das nach einem abend in der Brandung. Klar pflege ich mein Tackle aber gerade beim angeln mit geflecht was ja Wasser zieht oxidieren die halter dermaßen das man zusehen kann.
Denke das sowas selbst bei 100€ nicht passieren sollte.


----------



## isfischer (24. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

holla rosatunte (lol,wie biste nur auf diesen namen gekommen?)
stimme ich dir voll zu, das sollte nicht passieren, es gibt aber abhilfe und die nennt sich oel vorzugsweise DW40, dieses auf nen lappen und vor und nach dem fischen die ringe damit abwischen, und rost ist kein thema mehr.
gruss
oli


----------



## FelixT (24. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

Hallo,
also, ich fische ja wie bereits gesagt die Super Aero Technium und fische zurzeit nur bis 140gr.|rolleyes

Nicht das ich jetzt nen schisser bin, aber mit 250gr. würde ich gerade so halb durchziehen wollen...
Ich finde das die Rute sich auch bei 90-120gr. gut aufläd... es macht einfach mehr Spass mit weniger Gewicht...finde ich#h

Und zum Thema Rolle und Ringdurchmesser...Geflochtene Schnur fliegt anders als Monofile...  Nicht so in Ringen...Die "eiert" nicht so...

Felix


----------



## Rosatunte13 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

Hallo FelixT,
wie gesagt wir fahren immer in Richtung Zoutelande oder auch Westkapelle und wenn da es mal ein bischen bläßt dann hält da nix mehr von 100-150gr und Krallenbleie setze ich dann nur in Notfall ein wenn wir zu wenige Tage vor Ort sind. Daher sollte die Rute auch schon mal 200 werfen könne. Jetzt nicht lachen habe ne alte Balzer (keine Glasfaserrute) mit 200gr genommen weil die ja vom Preis entbehrlich war. Ohne Rücksicht auf verlust voll durchgezogen, sie hats weg gesteckt obwohl mein Wurfstil bei weitem nicht an dem einiger Boardmitglieder ranreicht.
Sowas sollte meiner meinung nach bei einer Rute und gerade von denen von Shimano doch normal sein. Steht 250gr. drauf dann will ich soviel werfen und die Rute MUSS in der Lage sein dies zu verdauen. Schließlich kostet sowas für ein Hobby eine ganze Menge Geld und ich denke jeder Hersteller sollte sich darüber im klaren sein das Sie damit ihren Haupt-Umsatz machen. 
Amen |rolleyes


----------



## FelixT (24. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

Hallo,
das kam falsch raus...

ich traue es der Rute noch nur nicht zu....|rolleyes
Habs noch nicht probiert... bin 16 Jahre alt, ich muss zusehen ds die Dinger heil bleiben...#t
Morgen probiere ich mal 170gr. 
Ausserdem sind meine Rollen mist bei solchen Gewichten... der Spulenkern eiert beim einholen...#d#d

Felix


----------



## isfischer (24. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

@felix
keine scheu, die brandungsruten stecken einiges weg, ich hab auch noch ne fladen beachhopper und die geht bis 120g  naja mit der pfeffer ich bis 150g voll raus,
waehrend ich mit meiner shimano in der regel um die 175g werfe obwohl die auch bis 250g ist und komme auf gepflegte 120 meter, klar geht noch mehr, und obwohl ich seit 6 jahren in der brandung fische muss auch ich noch meine wurftechnik verfeinern speziell den pendelwurf#q, habe mir jetzt kurzerhand nen castinginstruktor genommen, peter thain wenn dir das was sagt, also es kann nur besser werden 

oli


----------



## FelixT (24. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

Mit 175gr 120m??
Das werf ich mit 90gr...|kopfkrat


Na ja ich werd wie gesagt langsam mich steigern was das Gewicht angeht...

Felix


----------



## Hämmer25 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

Hallo Rosatunte

Du solltest auf jedenfall eine härtere Rute wählen,sodaß du bei jeden Wetterbedingungen fischen kannst.Mit der Aero Technium BX kannst du nichts falsch machen.optimales Wurfgewicht der Rute liegt bei ca.170Gr aber es lassen sich auch Gewichte bis 250Gr. ohne Probleme werfen.Wichtiger als die Rute ist aber die Rolle die du verwendest.Die beste Rute taugt nichts ohne Rolle mit vernünftiger Schnurverlegung und hoher Übersetzung(mind.1,00m),um die Fische vom Grund hochzubekommen.Um die Bißerkennung noch zu verbessern kannst 5,00m Stippen einsetzen.Ich würde dir empfehlen mal ein Trefen an der Küste zu besuchen(29.08.09) um möglichst viele verschiedene Ruten zu werfen,und mich dann erst endscheiden welche Rute du kaufst.

Icefischer was für Fische erwartest du denn mit deiner 28kg tragenden Schur? in der Brandung reicht eine gute 0,12 geflochtene mit 0,25 geflochtener Schlagschnur vollkommen aus.Du bringst dich nur um Wurfweite.


Felix du hast vollkommen recht das die Aero Technium sich auch mit 90-140Gr. gut werfen lassen,aber meistens ist so eine starke Strömung das diese Gewichte zu schnell treiben.Keine Angst die Rute hält höhere Gewicht ohne Problem aus.


Die Vercelli Ruten sind meiner Meinung nach das Beste was im Augenblick auf dem Markt ist.Vor dem Kauf sollte man diese Ruten allerdings probewerfen ob man sie aufgeladen bekommt.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## isfischer (24. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

@haemmerer 25,
welche fische ich angel kann dir sagen
dorsche,schellfische,leng,steinbeisser,heilbutt und wie gesagt dornhai, und da ich auch vom boot aus fische, ist die 28kg schnurr ideal da schon der eine oder andere schwere bursche dabei war  ich bin (fast) jeden tag draussen an und auf der see und gerade bei uns wo ich angel weiss man nie was fuer ein riese anbeissen kann, habe hier zum teil sehr grosse heilbutt und rochen, da bevorzuge ich schweres geraet, und ueberlasse nichts dem zufall.
gruss
oli


----------



## Freelander (25. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*



Hämmer25 schrieb:


> Hallo Rosatunte
> 
> 
> Wichtiger als die Rute ist aber die Rolle die du verwendest.Die beste Rute taugt nichts ohne Rolle mit vernünftiger Schnurverlegung und hoher Übersetzung(mind.1,00m),um die Fische vom Grund hochzubekommen.Gruß Jürgen


Das kann ich nur unterschreiben,bin genau deiner Meinung.


----------



## Norbi (25. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

@icefischer 
Ich glaube Hier geht es um das Brandungsangeln an der Deutschen Küste,und da sind die Aussagen von Hämmer
richtig.
Du kannst ja mal nen neuen Tröt aufmachen Brandungsangeln
in Norwegen :m


----------



## Koschi (25. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

Das mit dem 1,00m Schnureinzug würde ich nicht auf den cm dogmatisch nehmen.

Die Aero Technium XT oder die alten Daiwa SS3000/ X5000T haben eine 1:3,X-Übersetzung und ziehen "nur" ca. 90cm ein, aber mit gedrehter Schnur an harter Rute bei großem Dorch (gibt es die noch? |supergri ) z.B. kann das genau die Hilfe sein, die man braucht...^^


----------



## Rosatunte13 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

Mit dem Schnureinzug hatten wir nach einer kurzen umstellung vorm Blei mit einem "Blei-Lifter" keine probleme mehr. Es gibt ja wenn die bedingungen es zulassen ja auch Liftmontagen wo der Fisch wenn er groß genug ist das Blai beim Biss an den Wirbel zieht. 
Gebe euch aber recht das auch das Wickelbild sehr wichtig ist gerade bei geflochtenen Schnüren.
Werde mich dann wohl für ein hartes Rutenmodell entscheiden zur Not kann ich ja immer noch Stippen als Bissanzeiger verwenden.
Die Vercelli Ruten sehen ja mal geil aus (was fürs Auge|rolleyes).
Mache mir halt jetzt noch nen Kopf ob normale Beringung oder Lowrider. Ob sie dreiteilig oder zweiteilg sein kann/muss/soll vielleicht hat da ja noch einer nen Tipp

Rosatunte13


----------



## FelixT (25. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

Hallo,
ich hab hier noch ne zweiteilige Daiwa rumgeistern...
Hab ich unterschätzt!
Die Bisserkennung ist bombe und der Rute traue ich ohne bedenken 200gr zu...
ist halt nur recht schwer und fast 2m lang, was beim transportieren Schwierigkeiten machen kann...

Irre wie sensibel die Spitze ist und trotzdem so stabil...

Felix


----------



## Hämmer25 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

Hallo Rosatunte

Schade das du soweit weg wohnst,denn wir treffen uns am Samstag in Ostermade(bei Heiligenhafen).Dort hättest alle Topruten von Grauwell,Vecelli Shimano,Daiwa probewerfen können.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## FelixT (25. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

Och was freu ich mich aus Samstag...:l

Felix


----------



## isfischer (25. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*



Norbi schrieb:


> @icefischer
> Ich glaube Hier geht es um das Brandungsangeln an der Deutschen Küste,und da sind die Aussagen von Hämmer
> richtig.
> Du kannst ja mal nen neuen Tröt aufmachen Brandungsangeln
> in Norwegen :m



@norbi,
island nicht norwegen, island!!!#6


----------



## Norbi (26. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

Das ist ja noch geiler.....neidisch bin #h


----------



## Koschi (26. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*



FelixT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab hier noch ne zweiteilige Daiwa rumgeistern...
> Hab ich unterschätzt!
> Die Bisserkennung ist bombe und der Rute traue ich ohne bedenken 200gr zu...
> ...



Die Daiwa Paul Kerry 13ft war mal eine der beliebtesten Brandungsruten, auch in Deutschland. Die wurde sogar mit fast unwerfbaren 350g gequält und ging nicht kaputt. Super Rute! Das Daiwa Team hat zu der Zeit serienmäßig Weltmeister gestellt. Ich hatte auch 2 Ruten davon. Aber wie Du schon richtig sagst: Wettkämpfe (ja, damals hießen die noch so!^^) waren eine Qual, weil die Ruten ohne Rolle schon fast ein Kilo wogen.

Über die zunehmende Güte der Blanks gab es dann Ruten, die das gleiche konnten aber unter 500g wogen. Daiwa mmachte sich mit der Surf Swing sogar selbst Konkurrenz. Das war dann der Abgesang für die britischen 2-Teiler an den deutschen Ostseeküsten, nicht nur wegen der Transportlänge.

Die Qualität der Ruten überzeugt allerdings heute noch. Nur würde ich sie nicht mehr gegen meine Surf Leader eintauschen, aber ich bin ja auch 15 Jahre älter, da zählt jedes Gramm...  :q


----------



## Hämmer25 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Unterschiede bei Shimano Brandungsruten*

Wenn ich an meine erste Brandungsrute denke (Cormoran Topfish)kann man heute nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.Sie wog gefühlte 1Kg und hatte einen Umfang das man Probleme hatte sie zu umfassen.Wenn ich mir meine Shimano oder meine Grauwell(immer noch zu verkaufen)anschaue kann man mit der Entwicklung hochzufrieden sein.Man kann bei Veranstaltungen oder Wettkämpfen ermüdungsfrei fischen.Ich glaube allerdings das Gewichtsmäßig nicht mehr viel möglich ist.


Gruß Jürgen


----------

